# RARE 1953 Schwinn at Yard Sale TODAY!!!



## cyclebuster (Jan 11, 2013)

Hurry, run its in michigan!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2013)

lol I think your off a year or two.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 11, 2013)

come on, its an all original 1953, they told me!

here is my reply to them

I am a Schwinn collector. That is not a 53. In fact that is a midweight I am guessing 1961. its been repainted very poorly. It has Taiwan replacement springer, tank, fenders, seat, rear rack. It has the wrong wheels and tires. the crank and pedals are wrong. 
Someone built that from a low end probably Typhoon, with cheap copy parts. All those pieces add up to around $200 new, so they have some value. The frame is worth maybe $30 due to the poor paint and low value initially. It appears the only Schwinn item is the frame, and handlebars. everything else is fresh out of Taiwan. 
I would appraise that bike retail at $250. I built one exactly like that 4 years ago and never sold it. I still have it. 
Its pretty and cool, but its not a 1953.  And to prove it, I ask you to look behind the rack, you will see a hand brake mount. 1955 and up. behind the seat post the tubes are very narrow. 55 and up. This is important, the tubes behind the crank and above the kickstand are very narrow, 59 up. I am positive the rear tire barely fits in the frame, if it has 2.125 tires. 
Its your story, tell it how you want it. But that is the facts


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2013)

...maybe the frame....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear their reply! Sometime when I offer my opinion to folks like this it is accepted and they thank me. More often than not though I am told something like: "Uncle Frank bought this new in 19xx and he was there and you weren't and you don't know what you're talking about..." Problem is Uncle Frank is 83, has dimentia, and can't remember to wipe his a$$!  V/r Shawn


----------



## how (Jan 14, 2013)

bike is a nice rider, but it is a Frankenbike so not worth much.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 15, 2013)

Last time I gave my opinion, I was told to FO.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 15, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Last time I gave my opinion, I was told to FO.




Thats because you didn't tell them what they wanted to hear!!


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cyclebuster, you dream crusher! Haha 

That's a pretty ugly bike, what were they asking for it? There was an uglier Schwinn selling on CL around Portland. It looked like a phantom that someone had done up in neon purple and yellow with lots of repop parts.  They wanted $800+ for it.  They kept re-listing it for over a year, but its since disappeared


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2013)

Its ugly and a real frankenbike.What was the asking price.


----------



## Boris (Jan 19, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> Cyclebuster, you dream crusher! Haha
> 
> That's a pretty ugly bike, what were they asking for it? There was an uglier Schwinn selling on CL around Portland. It looked like a phantom that someone had done up in neon purple and yellow with lots of repop parts.  They wanted $800+ for it.  They kept re-listing it for over a year, but its since disappeared




It's BAAACK!!!!
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/3557951372.html


----------

